# Impact gear poll !! please vote



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

no, ur not over doin it.. where's the poll?


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

haha ther it is.. :laugh:


----------



## Bostonshayne76 (Jan 18, 2010)

I just created it . Hopefully I did it correctly . DAMMMMMMN I love this site . The responses are sooooooo fast


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

i don't wear any safety gear other than a helmet. if you take a lesson & learn how not to catch an edge, you'll be fine


----------



## xxfinnellxx (Aug 30, 2009)

Only get it once you are gonna start doin some beefy park features, other than that. Learn how to ride like the rest of us


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

I use hardtail impact shorts every time. You don't want a broken tailbone. I broke mine and it hurt for months.


----------



## Bostonshayne76 (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks for the replies so far guys !! I love all the answers I can get .


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

It's a 20-30 dollar insurance for your butt that has served you so dutifully all these years. Do it a favor and save it from future abuse.


----------



## bamorgan7 (Jan 10, 2010)

i dont wear it but last year i brusied my tailbone and let me tell you not fun. i like to have luck on my side and go everywhere without a helmet or anything, of course i have hit my head ive had 2 concussion from snowboarding, but what is snowboarding? A EXTREME SPORT


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

broke my tailbone senior year in high school. not even doing anything rad, I was traversing and cut down the mountain across an ungroomed portion. it had been warm & wet the previous week, and this section was filled with fist-sized snow hippos. Impossible to check my speed because they were everywhere. caught one of them and flat-assed it. For about a month and a half it hurt to sit down it hurt to stand up (although _being seated_ or the act of _standing_ didn't bother me) and it hurt to p00p. Seriously. 

I try not to fall on my ass any more.


----------

